# Planning a visit to Wales



## Ken555

While (whilst ) I've been to the UK a number of times, I haven't been to Wales. In the spring, I'm currently scheduled to be in London for five nights and then Dublin for five nights, with a night between. (I'll probably start another thread soon on Dublin, as I haven't been to Ireland, either).

The current thought is to take a train from London to Holyhead and then the ferry to Dublin rather than fly. I've always wanted to visit Wales and so would appreciate advice from those of you with greater knowledge about the area. I'm considering something along the following:

- Train from London to Llandudno Junction, arrive shortly after noon (better town to rent/return a car en route?)
- rent a car and be in tourist mode  
- overnight in a hotel somewhere in Wales (suggestions?) 
- following morning drive, walk, castle, etc. 
- end in Holyhead (either drop car off there or back in Llandudno Junction and take train to Holyhead. not many car rental options in the area.)
- afternoon ferry to Dublin (StenaLine or Irishferries? Is there a noticeable difference?)

I'd rather not spend the entire time in the car, so would like to limit driving to perhaps two hours each day. Based on what I've read that likely means I would stay in the north, though the Snowdonia area looks quite interesting. 

For those who know the area, would a drive south on the A470 then transition to the A5 northwest be worthwhile? Per Google Maps, that's just an hours drive (not including stops). I've found some websites with driving suggestions, but all are for multi-day trips.

I'm sure a single night is insufficient to see much, yet would hopefully be a good introduction to Wales so I could consider a future trip with more time. It's also possible that I could leave London a day early and spend two nights in Wales. I'm open to suggestions on what to see, where to stay, eat, etc.

In fact, I would greatly appreciate lodging suggestions, especially if you have recent info. Much of what I see at tripadvisor is not current, though I was quite amused to read about the guest in a hotel who had a ghost visit during the night only to discover that it was the previous owner who had passed on some years prior. I don't think I'll stay at that hotel. Or, perhaps I should.


----------



## JudyH

I can't help with the independent travel questions, but this summer our cruise ship stopped in Holyhead and we did a one day small bus tour. It was called Busybus and we went to several towns and Snowdonia National Park. It was the best tour we took in our 12 day cruise around Great Britain. Google Busybus Holyhead tour and you will get an idea of where we went.


----------



## sue1947

I spent 2 weeks in Wales about 10 years ago so don't have current advise on lodging.  However, I suggest you look at St Davids and the Pembrokeshire Coast and take the ferry from Fishguard.  We spent a week there and I loved it.  We then went up to Snowdonia and castle central and enjoyed that as well, but I liked the St Davids area better.  St Davids is an ancient town with lots of good history from Viking times; the cathedral there is a must see.  In addition, the trail along the coast is great; take a bus to one end, hike for a bit, stop for lunch at a pub then on to another spot where you pick up another shuttle bus back to town.  The spring is also flower season and it is spectacular scenery along the coast.  
If you decide to go north, I suggest a stop at Caernarfon castle which is the classic castle; you expect to see Erroll Flynn coming over the ramparts to rescue Maid Marion.   You can also take the train up to Snowdon and hike down.  
There is a timeshare in St Davids which friends used.  I ended up in a B&B that I got at the local visitor center and liked it alot.  

We took the train from Reading and ran into the uncertain train times.   On our departure day, something happened delaying the train; I can't remember all the specifics but we ended up on a bus and it took forever.  I remember thinking we should have either rented a car to get to Snowdon or planned on taking the bus from the beginning.  You don't need a car; we did everything by public transportation (or taxi) but with limited time, a rental car may be a good idea.  

Sue


----------



## Beaglemom3

Ken555 said:


> While (whilst ) I've been to the UK a number of times, I haven't been to Wales. In the spring, I'm currently scheduled to be in London for five nights and then Dublin for five nights, with a night between. (I'll probably start another thread soon on Dublin, as I haven't been to Ireland, either).
> 
> The current thought is to take a train from London to Holyhead and then the ferry to Dublin rather than fly. I've always wanted to visit Wales and so would appreciate advice from those of you with greater knowledge about the area. I'm considering something along the following:
> 
> - Train from London to Llandudno Junction, arrive shortly after noon (better town to rent/return a car en route?)
> - rent a car and be in tourist mode
> - overnight in a hotel somewhere in Wales (suggestions?)
> - following morning drive, walk, castle, etc.
> - end in Holyhead (either drop car off there or back in Llandudno Junction and take train to Holyhead. not many car rental options in the area.)
> - afternoon ferry to Dublin (StenaLine or Irishferries? Is there a noticeable difference?)
> 
> I'd rather not spend the entire time in the car, so would like to limit driving to perhaps two hours each day. Based on what I've read that likely means I would stay in the north, though the Snowdonia area looks quite interesting.
> 
> For those who know the area, would a drive south on the A470 then transition to the A5 northwest be worthwhile? Per Google Maps, that's just an hours drive (not including stops). I've found some websites with driving suggestions, but all are for multi-day trips.
> 
> I'm sure a single night is insufficient to see much, yet would hopefully be a good introduction to Wales so I could consider a future trip with more time. It's also possible that I could leave London a day early and spend two nights in Wales. I'm open to suggestions on what to see, where to stay, eat, etc.
> 
> In fact, I would greatly appreciate lodging suggestions, especially if you have recent info. Much of what I see at tripadvisor is not current, though I was quite amused to read about the guest in a hotel who had a ghost visit during the night only to discover that it was the previous owner who had passed on some years prior. I don't think I'll stay at that hotel. Or, perhaps I should.



We took the Virgin train (Sail Rail special) from London to Holyhead and then the ferry from Holyhead to Dublin last May We were on the early train from Euston and had breakfast in one the many eateries there. The trip itself  was a bargain at 49 pounds for both legs of the journey, per person. The train was modern, swift and clean. When you arrive in Holyhead, it's just a short walk to the ferry as the train station is connected via a station and walkway to the ferry port.
We used Irish Ferries as we wanted the slow, big ferry. I have heard good things about Stena, but have not used them.  There are a few sailings a day for each ferry. One has an overnight trip from Holyhead to Dublin as well.

The ferry, Ulysses,  was huge and we had a smooth ride. Nice restaurants and lounges. A very clean ship. I've been on the Irish sea before and it was rough. We had calm waters and a big ferry with no problems. Arrived at the Dublin Ferry Port and was met by our private driver, however, there are cabs there and the local bus that will will take you into Dublin proper.

Ulysses:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uS0Z5lVdSg

There is a ferry, _The Jonathan Swift_, that can make the crossing in an hour and 50 minutes, but since the Irish Sea can be rough, we decided against this. The nice, slower trip of nearly four hours worked for us.   http://www.irishferries.com/uk-en/ships/dublin-swift/



  The train ride is very nice, scenic and relaxing.  You will see the Snowdonia mountains, old castle ruins, rolling countrysides, wind farms and lots on your way.

We would have liked a stay in Holyhead, but due to using Marriott Rewards Points and FF miles, we had to get to Dublin.

  Here are some good sites: http://www.seat61.com/Ireland.htm  and http://www.irishferries.com/uk-en/offers/sail-rail1/

http://www.thetrainline.com/ http://www.stenaline.co.uk/ferries-to-ireland




-


----------



## Beaglemom3

This is the best video on the trip and is exactly what we experienced:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lllXSplCv5A



0


----------



## Laurie

sue1947 said:


> I spent 2 weeks in Wales about 10 years ago so don't have current advise on lodging.  However, I suggest you look at St Davids and the Pembrokeshire Coast and take the ferry from Fishguard.  We spent a week there and I loved it.  We then went up to Snowdonia and castle central and enjoyed that as well, but I liked the St Davids area better.  St Davids is an ancient town with lots of good history from Viking times; the cathedral there is a must see.  In addition, the trail along the coast is great; take a bus to one end, hike for a bit, stop for lunch at a pub then on to another spot where you pick up another shuttle bus back to town.  The spring is also flower season and it is spectacular scenery along the coast. ...
> 
> There is a timeshare in St Davids which friends used.  I ended up in a B&B that I got at the local visitor center and liked it alot.
> Sue


I second that emotion. We loved loved loved the Pembrokeshire coast - exchanged into the St Davids timeshare. Highlight was trip to Skomer Island during puffin nesting season, there were hundreds or maybe thousands which you can see very close up. Fabulous coastal walks, and liked the in-town location of the accommodations, walking distance to pubs and restaurants. I consider this timeshare and location a "hidden gem" because I so rarely see it mentioned. We also visited Scotland and Ireland also on this trip, and convered lots of beautiful ground, but I think this was my favorite.


----------



## Ken555

JudyH said:


> I can't help with the independent travel questions, but this summer our cruise ship stopped in Holyhead and we did a one day small bus tour. It was called Busybus and we went to several towns and Snowdonia National Park. It was the best tour we took in our 12 day cruise around Great Britain. Google Busybus Holyhead tour and you will get an idea of where we went.




Great idea, though I'm not always in favor of bus tours. I checked their website and they won't be operating the days I'm there.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555

sue1947 said:


> I spent 2 weeks in Wales about 10 years ago so don't have current advise on lodging.  However, I suggest you look at St Davids and the Pembrokeshire Coast and take the ferry from Fishguard.



Thanks for the idea! I hadn't thought of leaving from another location but will look into Fishguard. 



> We spent a week there and I loved it.  We then went up to Snowdonia and castle central and enjoyed that as well, but I liked the St Davids area better.  St Davids is an ancient town with lots of good history from Viking times; the cathedral there is a must see.  In addition, the trail along the coast is great; take a bus to one end, hike for a bit, stop for lunch at a pub then on to another spot where you pick up another shuttle bus back to town.  The spring is also flower season and it is spectacular scenery along the coast.
> 
> If you decide to go north, I suggest a stop at Caernarfon castle which is the classic castle; you expect to see Erroll Flynn coming over the ramparts to rescue Maid Marion.   You can also take the train up to Snowdon and hike down.
> 
> There is a timeshare in St Davids which friends used.  I ended up in a B&B that I got at the local visitor center and liked it alot.
> 
> 
> 
> We took the train from Reading and ran into the uncertain train times.   On our departure day, something happened delaying the train; I can't remember all the specifics but we ended up on a bus and it took forever.  I remember thinking we should have either rented a car to get to Snowdon or planned on taking the bus from the beginning.  You don't need a car; we did everything by public transportation (or taxi) but with limited time, a rental car may be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Sue




Good info. In all my trips to the UK, I haven't taken the train...outside of London I've always rented a car. I'm looking forward to the train but suspect once in Wales a car will be best.



Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555

Beaglemom3 said:


> We took the Virgin train (Sail Rail special) from London to Holyhead and then the ferry from Holyhead to Dublin last May We were on the early train from Euston and had breakfast in one the many eateries there. The trip itself  was a bargain at 49 pounds for both legs of the journey, per person. The train was modern, swift and clean. When you arrive in Holyhead, it's just a short walk to the ferry as the train station is connected via a station and walkway to the ferry port.



The SailRail combo is what I had originally thought of doing until I found an extra day in my trip due to my return flight being pushed out (in order to get an award seat). So, now I have at least one night in Wales and it seems it's more expensive to take the train one day and the ferry the next. But, the money isn't the point since it's all quite reasonably priced. 



> We used Irish Ferries as we wanted the slow, big ferry. I have heard good things about Stena, but have not used them.  There are a few sailings a day for each ferry. One has an overnight trip from Holyhead to Dublin as well.



I suspect my decision will be based on timing more than anything else. If I only have one night in Wales I may elect to a late afternoon ferry, or even early evening (though I'd like to cross in daytime).


Sent from my iPad


----------

